# Carp as cutbait



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

Forgive my ignornace but I am wondering if a) it is legal and b) would it work to use Carp as cutbait for Cats? I have access to a small private pond that is looking to become overrun with carp and suckers and I was wondering if I could thin the herd a bit and use those "Volunteers" as cut bait for catfishing.

Also where does everyone cut their bait. on site or before they leave for the trip? I know regs state you cannot filet or posess fillets on or near water. just wondering how that plays with cutbait.

Thanks A bunch.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

How big are these carp and suckers? Sounds like they could be a great flathead bait!!! As far as legality issues, It is legal to use them for cutbait as long as they are caught on a line and not in a cast net or anything like that...Carp and Suckers are both decent options for cutbait, IMO Suckers are a better choice but thats just opinion...Also cutbait usually works better in muddier water IMO...


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

I would cut the bait right before using it. I have always heard the fresher the better. 1 by 3 inch strips are recommended in the Al Linder book I read. The book also said to let the strips ripen in a mason jar and a little water so take your pick.

On the Ohio they use carp whole up to one pound.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

catfish_hunter said:


> It is legal to use them for cutbait as long as they are caught on a line and not in a cast net or anything like that...


Why would it not be legal to obtain carp and suckers via cast net?





> FORAGE FISH means freshwater drum (in the Lake Erie fishing district only), carp, quillback, suckers, bowfin, gar, buffalo, gizzard shad, and goldfish. These species may be taken by any method except by means of explosives, poisons, firearms, electricity, chemicals, nets, seines, or traps, or by snagging within 1,000 feet downstream of a dam. Gizzard shad and smelt may be taken with a minnow seine, minnow dip net, or hand landing net.
> 
> 
> CAST NETS- Forage fish may be taken with cast nets only in the Inland Fishing District. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of greater than 10 feet. It is illegal to use a cast net within a distance of 1000 feet downstream from any dam posted with Division of Wildlife signs indicating cast net use is prohibited.


----------



## Shad Man (Apr 30, 2008)

It is legal just follow the DNR regs you posted.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

On the Ohio River I use 2-3 pound Carp as dead bait good bait I hardly use anything alive anymore on the river, hook them and drop them over the back of the boat and hang on but the bad part is they will rip up a cast net when they raise that Dorsal fin and roll, slices and dices in a hurry.............Doc


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

when i decide to use cut carp i do really good on it. best to sour the chunked up pieces in a ziplock for a few days in the sun. :S yeah, its an awfull smell but is great bait.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I have never caught a single fish on cut carp. It's strange how things like that work from one area to the next.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I have had the same results as Neo, not even a bite in 2 outings. Also did anyone else notice that Cast nets are now allowed to be 10 ft diameter now, didnt used to be 5ft? And the wording below is tricky, is it really legal, to cast net them? 



?


> FORAGE FISH means freshwater drum (in the Lake Erie fishing district only), carp, quillback, suckers, bowfin, gar, buffalo, gizzard shad, and goldfish. These species may be taken by any method except by means of explosives, poisons, firearms, electricity, chemicals, nets, seines, or traps, or by snagging within 1,000 feet downstream of a dam. Gizzard shad and smelt may be taken with a minnow seine, minnow dip net, or hand landing net.
> 
> 
> CAST NETS- Forage fish may be taken with cast nets only in the Inland Fishing District. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of greater than 10 feet. It is illegal to use a cast net within a distance of 1000 feet downstream from any dam posted with Division of Wildlife signs indicating cast net use is prohibited.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

we use cut carp all the time.... we generally use the smaller carp (2-5lbs) and just "fillet" (hard to because of all the bones in the meat) the meat off and cut it into strips...

we have caught both channels and blues on it

TIPS: we have used it alot of different ways: soaking it in sents, garlic, salt, anise oils, etc... anyways just experiment until you find what works best, it may even be just straight cut carp, no extras


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Also did anyone else notice that Cast nets are now allowed to be 10 ft diameter now, didnt used to be 5ft?


it's always been that way.
what you are confusing is the fact that it used to say "5 foot radius",which as you know equates to "10 foot diameter"


----------

